# Lace Shawl



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I love lace and love knitting shawls. And so I started designing my own lace shawls this past year. I dedicated this shawl pattern to my dear departed mother-in-law Edwina, a lovely woman who I miss very much.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you selling the pattern for it? If so, where can I get it? It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

LindaH said:


> Are you selling the pattern for it? If so, where can I get it? It is absolutely gorgeous!


The pattern is already written up in final form, but I am reknitting it just to recheck everything. I figure I should be done in a couple weeks or so. Once I feel positive about the accuracy of the pattern, I will offer it for sale on Ravelry in about a month.

If anyone would like to do a test knit that they eventually will post as one of their projects on Ravelry when completed, I can an offer it for free for now. (The more shawl projects pictured per design the better, I would think.) I'm so glad you like the design!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

your shawl is beautiful

you must have loved Edwina very much...

it is so nice to hear of a DIL loving her MIL......

get so sick and tired of hearing the opposite.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I did indeed love her very much. Into her 80s she had more spunk and sass than most 20-somethings, bless her heart. Being around her made me a better woman. This is my dedication to her on the front page of the pattern:

_This shawl is dedicated to my mother-in-law Edwina OKeefe (aka Mac), a great lady who was also a trail blazing, tough old broad in the best sense of the word. She rode Harleys and played baseball in the 1920s, enlisted in WWII as one of the first WACs, retired a Captain and led a colorful life until she left us in 2004 to continue wise-cracking, drinking extremely strong cocktails and playing the slot machines up in the big casino in the sky._


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I absolutely *LOVE* your pattern. I don't know if I'm good enough to do it, but I'm going to give it a try. Be sure to repost when the pattern is available. I'm on Ravelry also and will go search for you. Beautiful, pattern and one of the things I like is the nice curve to the scallops. You are certainly a master of lace.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Exquisite! Wish I were on your Christmas list because my skills will never reach your level


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazing! I wish I could come up with something like that, but for now, I am still a novice at knitting, nonetheless making up my own patterns!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. So very pretty. I am sure she is looking down on you with a huge smile


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Your shawl is really beautiful, I don't have the patience to knit items this big..wish I did!!


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

She must of been a wonderful person,it shows in the shawl dedicated to her. Love lace shawls someday I will try and make one.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

So very beautiful and delicate. I like the soft color also.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your shawl is stunning!! Beautiful lacy design and so delicate. Love the shawl in your avatar also xx


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Really beautiful. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I love lace and love knitting shawls. And so I started designing my own lace shawls this past year. I dedicated this shawl pattern to my dear departed mother-in-law Edwina, a lovely woman who I miss very much.


I knit a lot of fine lace shawls but this is one of the most beautiful that I have seen. I am so looking forward to seeing it for sale on Ravelry and will certainly purchase your pattern....I would love to do this shawl....can I ask what yarn you used.?.......and... it is so lovely to see this dedicated to your lovely MIL........I had a lovely one too....a long time ago.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Lesleys2 (Sep 27, 2011)

this is well done congratulations for effort


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is gorgeous and I have some stashed cashmere that would be lovely. No time for test knitting now (won't retire for another couple of years), but when I do, I'll test-knit for you. What's your Ravelry name, so when it's ready I can look it up.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

A truly beautiful shawl - I'm in awe of your designing skills. Will also look out for the pattern to purchase via Ravelry.


----------



## lindakarako (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovely! That Shawl is so very pretty.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Words could not describe your shawl, I also had a wonderful MIL and she crotched a bedspread for most of her family including me. I can see the stitches of love in her work and in yours. 
Best wishes


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Very well done. Beautiful shawl.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Just lovely!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Its just lovely! And the story is as well. I would be interested in trying this for you, as I do knit lace. PM when your ready-I have some lovely lace yarn that I was wondering what do do with!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Truly spectacular shawl. Can't wait until you put it on Ravelry!


----------



## joyeates (May 4, 2011)

Looks like a really lovely design.
I have PM'd you about test knitting it.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow ! This is exquisite ! Please repost, when the pattern is for sale on Raverly .............


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I admire you!! Wow! I just showed this to my husband and he said its beautiful but I'd have to be counting lots of stitches....Of course!! Do you have a pattern to share?


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

That is so pretty


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I just started knitting shawl and your shawl is absolutely gorgeous. I can imagine the work you have done to design your own. I would love to do a test knit.

Thank you


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful. I haven't knit a lace shawl yet otherwise I would love to be a test knitter but I don't want to let you know with my inexperience. I have one of these types of shawls on my Christmas to-do list so after I ensure I am able to do a good job I would be glad to be a test knitter for you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You did not mention what kind of yarn you used> Could you please let us know and how much yardage is included? some of our yarn shops might have salesand at least we can begin to look into the yarn used etc.,
Thanks


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I want. 

If I didn't have so many things on the 'important' to-do list (niece with a new baby on the way, my own shawl working, etc) I'd volunteer to test knit it for you.

Oh well, I will be buying it when you release it.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful and what gorgeous work you do - What a lovely tribute to someone you loved so dearly.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

that is realy nice


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

So beautiful. What creativity and talent lies within this site.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

So Beautiful!! And, it looks so soft and airy.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I did indeed love her very much. Into her 80s she had more spunk and sass than most 20-somethings, bless her heart. Being around her made me a better woman. This is my dedication to her on the front page of the pattern:
> 
> _This shawl is dedicated to my mother-in-law Edwina OKeefe (aka Mac), a great lady who was also a trail blazing, tough old broad in the best sense of the word. She rode Harleys and played baseball in the 1920s, enlisted in WWII as one of the first WACs, retired a Captain and led a colorful life until she left us in 2004 to continue wise-cracking, drinking extremely strong cocktails and playing the slot machines up in the big casino in the sky._


Wonder if she rode bikes with my MIL. I see a book here.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Good morning! Thanks to all for your kind comments about my Edwina. The shawl was knitted with about 750 yards of fairly fine lace weight, Miss Babs Yasmin, Frogbelly color, on a US3 needle. That yarn is a bit expensive but was just a joy. The subtle hand dying (which was so subtle I could not capture it in the pictures), the perfect twist, the stitch definition, the glint of the silk in the 20% tussah silk/80% merino blend, all made for a perfect combination of yummy! I am reknitting in the Zephyr lace in a mulberry color, so we'll see how that turns out. 

I was inspired by all the lovely Estonian shawls I've seen. The moment I saw the stitch pattern called Poollehekiri or Half Leaf pattern (the main pattern in the middle section of Edwina) pictured in the Knitted Lace of Estonia Book, I knew I had to design a shawl around it. 

The pattern is relatively easy to knit, although I'd never admit that to a non-knitter, as all the patterning is done on the right side rows. For all of you who think you couldn't possible knit a shawl like this, I say you can!!! Four years ago I was knitting garter stitch scarfs (made out of fun fur) very badly. For example, if you can knit, purl, decrease and yarn over and don't mind using charts, you could knit this pattern. I admit it took me a lot of shawl knitting to get to this, but it is certainly possible. 

I'll forward the pdf of the pattern to anyone who has expressed an interest in test knitting within the next day, as I've got to dash off to work in a few moments.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Simply amazing. Beautiful shawl!!!


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> LindaH said:
> 
> 
> > Are you selling the pattern for it? If so, where can I get it? It is absolutely gorgeous!
> ...


I would love to give the shawl a try at knitting it is so lovely


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

that is sensational


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow your shawl is breathtaking...haven't tried one but you have inspired me...... :-D :thumbup:


----------



## MeekOne (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't wait for the pattern! You must be soooo proud. Your work is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I would love to test knit this for you. I am on Ravelry. This was my latest shawl.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Exquisite shawl. How lovely to honor your M-I-L this way.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, this is not mindless knitting! no T.V. while knitting :shock:


----------



## Peggi (Aug 17, 2011)

Wonderful work.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW!!!!! And I am shouting too. Your shawl is just exquisite. As much as I do lots of lace knitting, I think this will be a very challenging project.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Awesome! gorgeous!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!!well done!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful and shows the your devotion and love for your mother-in-law.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Just lovely.


----------



## thetalkingdr (May 22, 2011)

I would love to do one. [email protected] It is fabulous. For gd col graduation.


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

stunning work!!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Edwina (the shawl) is stunning and Edwina (the woman) sounds like she was an amazing character! Thank you for sharing them both with us. Your dedication paragraph paints a wonderful picture. I will be watching for your announcement that the pattern is ready for purchase.


----------



## constance.comeau (Jun 11, 2011)

.......gorgeous!

Care to share the pattern?

[email protected]


----------



## loulou (May 17, 2011)

you must have alot of patience, because that is beautiful work and such small stitches. Love it!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> LindaH said:
> 
> 
> > Are you selling the pattern for it? If so, where can I get it? It is absolutely gorgeous!
> ...


I would LOVE to knit this up for Ravelry, I even have some yarn in my stash that would be perfect for it. PM me and I will give you my e-mail.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful! ;-)


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful piece of work. You should be pprpoud.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's really beautiful. It makes me reverent.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely. What a tribute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

simply beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Stevie - you are one awesome knitter and designer. The shawl is exquisitely beautiful, and even more so due to the dedication to your MIL. What a wonderful DIL you are to pay tribute in such a tangible way. Thank you for sharing your design and the story of a great lady.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful. Such a labor of love.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Let us know when you post it...Beautiful work...I am sure you mother in law is smiling down at you.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW! That's for your MIL
WWOWW! That's for the shawl.
I'm green with envy on both counts..


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl pattern
You are extremely talented


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Just beautiful, well done.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Very Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rita Kay (Feb 28, 2011)

I would love to knit your shawl pattern. What level of difficulty do you consider it. I am knitting a shawl right now that is on ravelry. The name of it is Holden Shawlette by Mindy Wilkes. If you think I can knit it I would be happy to give it my best college try. My email is [email protected] I look forward to hearing from you. 
Let me say from the picture of your shawl you are extremely talented to to create such a beautiful pattern. I hope to be so talented someday.

Rita Kay


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

WOW...BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

She must have been a rery wonderful woman. You're lucky to have had her in your life. Not too many daughter-in-law can say that.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl! Can't believe you've only been knitting for 4 years. You are so gifted!! What a nice tribute to your mother-in-law. Can't wait to see the pattern posted.


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutly gorgeous, wish I had your talent ....


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Your shawl is absolutely breathtaking! I would love to try and make it. 
Elaine


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! That is so beautiful!


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd love to do a test shawl for you, I love knitting lace!
Is it charted or written?
Elaine


----------



## rushes03 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,the shawl is the most beautiful,but you completed it with the bio of your mother-in-law it just completed the whole picture.I will end with this, I have seen beautiful people,places and things but this is the best, thank you for the inspiration it is soul searing.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I absolutely love your Edwina! The scallops really caught my attention. I sent you a PM, I'd love the chance to knit it while I have some hospital waiting time in the near future. I'll certainly be looking for it on Ravelry.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Hi Stevieland,
I would love to test knit the pattern for you. It is beautiful! Thanks for the offer. I'm more than willing to post it when finished.
Peg


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutaly beautiful. I cannot imagine making anything like that.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning !


----------



## nurseybabe (Sep 15, 2011)

Exquisite work. thanks for sharing both your shawl and memories of your mother-in-law.


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, goodness....I really have to learn to knit. I love lace.


----------



## barbarry (May 4, 2011)

I'd be interested in testing that pattern. Beautiful piece.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am absolutely overwhelmed by all of your kind words about my shawl and my dear MIL. I really, truly am. I feel like Mac (the nickname she used in her later years, since her maiden name was McGovern) lives on a bit in all of your hearts now too. I look forward to sharing your posts with my husband so he can see how many more people now know what a special lady his mother was. 

I am trying to get to my PMs regarding your offers for test knitting, and will try to catch up within the next day or so and start forwarding patterns. Know that I have read every one of your responses and appreciate them all.

As a new member of this lovely site, may I say that you ladies (and men if applicable) sure know how to make a person feel welcome. Wow.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

No words can describe how BEAUTIFUL and delicate it is---AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!! Love it very much. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Stunning!!! I can't imagine the patience, talent and whatever else it takes to make something that amazing!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

Please e-mail me a pdf of your beautifully designed shaw. I loved hearing of you motivation and dedication to Edwina. Thank you so much. Betsylee
[email protected]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That is just lovely -


----------



## Dawnita (Jul 11, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

Absoulutely lovely. Your shawl looks like something that could be passed down through generations.


----------



## farzana zia (Jul 22, 2011)

hi your shawl is beautifull is this pattern can made on oblong shawl if yes then can you send me and tell me the cost of this pattern and which yarn can used for this project thanks 

farzana


----------



## DebbieJo (Mar 21, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

The shawl is just BEAUTIFUL!!!What a beautiful knitter you are.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

How beautiful.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Beyond gorgeous. That is just simply stunning!!


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I love lace too. You are so good.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Please post when it is available on Ravelry...I am not good enough to test knit but I will take a long time and finish it...you are great!!


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Love your shawl! Also love the fact that you dedicated it to your MIL. I lost my MIL on October 1, 2001--miss her every single day. She was a character, too--so much fun! She treated me like a daughter rather than a DIL. The best thing about my MIL was her laugh--infectious! Let us know when your pattern goes on sale...
Shirley


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am still trying to get the pattern finalized to send to all of you that wish to test knit and am hoping to have it ready tomorrow night or Saturday night (after the Virginia Fiber Festival in Montpelier--is anyone going?). I promise to answer as many of my PMs as possible about the shawl tomorrow. Please be patient with me. 

Y'all are just the best!


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

what weight of yarn was used? I enjoy knitting baby 2 ply shawls and am interested in trying your pattern.I am theresa1 on ravelry


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

wowww thats beautiful


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

how beautiful is that. wonderful work.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just breathtaking. If an intermediate beginner could do this, I would buy the pattern. An heirloom for sure. Would you include what yarn you used and how many skeins are needed? Never knitted lace, but this would be an excuse to do so. God Bless...Betty


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love to be able to do something like that.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I am still trying to get the pattern finalized to send to all of you that wish to test knit and am hoping to have it ready tomorrow night or Saturday night (after the Virginia Fiber Festival in Montpelier--is anyone going?). I promise to answer as many of my PMs as possible about the shawl tomorrow. Please be patient with me.
> 
> Y'all are just the best!


You're being so generous, please take your time and don't feel pressured by us and our excitement! Take all the time you need and enjoy the Fiber Festival for all of us who can't go!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Would you include what yarn you used and how many skeins are needed? Never knitted lace, but this would be an excuse to do so. God Bless...Betty





theresa1 said:


> what weight of yarn was used? I enjoy knitting baby 2 ply shawls and am interested in trying your pattern.I am theresa1 on ravelry


The shawl was knitted with about 750 yards of fairly fine lace weight, Miss Babs Yasmin, Frogbelly color, on a US3 needle. I am reknitting it with the same needle size in Zephyr Lace 2/18, which is a tad bit thicker, so I will update if the yardage changes.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Would you include what yarn you used and how many skeins are needed? Never knitted lace, but this would be an excuse to do so. God Bless...Betty
> ...


Wonders what weight that would be for us Brits who would love to try that pattern out?


----------



## CaBate (Sep 30, 2011)

I had two loved Mom-in-Law's, and yes, they made a better woman out of me, and of my own daughter too. 
My own Mom was no slouch either. 
All gone so long ago, I still miss them, remember them with smiles and laughter .. and sometimes those sneaky little tears . 

About those lace shawls, some are made in strips, like knit bedspreads are. The project never seems so big that way. 

I am knitting up a small shawl for my daughter now. Not the beauty you are planning, but a varigated colour one, to keep her shoulders warm while she reads or runs her computer. 
Otterly


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovely, you shawl wonderful. Would love to purchase the pattern!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

your work is exemplary. Never have I seen anything like it. What kind of yarn, pattern, and needles==other than your own patterns. just gorgeous work 
[email protected]


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wonders what weight that would be for us Brits who would love to try that pattern out?


I think you'd call the US laceweight 2 ply in the UK and the US3 needle is UK10.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> What kind of yarn, pattern, and needles==other than your own patterns.


If you check out my post in the middle of page 3 on this topic, I answer all those questions in detail. But a quick answer: laceweight Miss Babs yarn "Yasmin" US3 needles and my own design.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Wonders what weight that would be for us Brits who would love to try that pattern out?
> ...


thats great baby shawl in my avatar was done in 2ply one of the nicest yarns to knit with


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would love to do a test knit for you. Let me know either way. I am always willing to try something new and this would be in that category!

PM me and let me know either way if possible.

Thanks!

JanetLee


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

hi - i reckon it would be 2 ply. i have used that anyway to make lace things.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Oh, it's heavenly! Pl-e-a-s-e!! I would like to have the pattern too. I have only knit one lace shawl in my life (a few months ago) and if you say it's easy, perhaps I can do it too (?) I would love to try. And thank you!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

that shawl in your avatar is lovely too is there a pattern for that if so can you tell me the number please


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I love knitting the shawl in your avator itis so easy and quick to do.I do them for new baby gifts.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

theresa1 said:


> I love knitting the shawl in your avator itis so easy and quick to do.I do them for new baby gifts.


must have done that shawl at least 10 times


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous!!! Your work is perfection! WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

stunning.. would love the pattern


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love to test your pattern. Not sure if I'm up to it though. Have done some lace before, but nothing so dainty. It is beautiful work.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work! amazing pattern creation...i love them both. i was just given some shanks of mohair, acrylic, and nylon. i have enough on the light orchid to make a shawl. Do u think this yarn is okay for the pattern? if so i would love to test make one. 
Debbie


----------



## sam43616 (Jul 28, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## Elizabeth5111 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would love the pattern, it's lovely. I would like to make it for my mother.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

I couldn't guarantee to get it made in time but will be pleased to get the pattern when you publish it. What will it be called? Edwina's Shawl? Please let us know so that we will be able to find it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone again for your kind words about the shawl. It will be called Edwina when it is published. Right now I am very blessed to have received an overwhelming amount of offers to test knit (and we have already started), so I don't need any more at this point in time. I will announce when the pattern is to be made available, which I will release on Ravelry or Etsy first. I hope to have a release of it within the month. If you wish to be notified personally, please PM me and I'll make a list.


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

Please add me to your list.
[email protected]


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

I love it! I want to try it too. Please let me know when pattern is available as I'd love to give it a go. My daughter would love it (maybe her Christmas present this year).

I do trust you when you say it's not as difficult as it looks.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks to everyone again for your kind words about the shawl. It will be called Edwina when it is published. Right now I am very blessed to have received an overwhelming amount of offers to test knit (and we have already started), so I don't need any more at this point in time. I will announce when the pattern is to be made available, which I will release on Ravelry or Etsy first. I hope to have a release of it within the month. If you wish to be notified personally, please PM me and I'll make a list.


Pretty please! [email protected]


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

My MIL is also Edwinna. We are currently making plans for her 85th birthday next June. I would love to make your shawl for her! I will PM you for notification when the pattern is ready for sale.
Karen


----------



## Jfairch (Dec 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I am also a lover of lace and shawls and currently working on a pattern called, Alix's Prayer Shawl. What a loving tribute to your mother-law.


----------



## bgwwsea (Dec 26, 2011)

This is just beautiful work you inspire me to try to make a shawl,thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

Stevieland - Is your lovely shawl available as a pattern yet? I am just about to start another but yours looks a good contender for next project. XX


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

esmeralda said:


> Stevieland - Is your lovely shawl available as a pattern yet? I am just about to start another but yours looks a good contender for next project. XX


Yes, it sure is. I have it posted on the Classified section of this site, and here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48171-1.html

It is a really fun knit that is not boring. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Edie Fink (May 2, 2012)

Stevie-----Do you know where I can get instructions for the Alexander Shawlette? Please reply to Edie from Las Vegas. Thank you.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful lace work. What a wonderful tirbute to your mother-in-law.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lotty said:


> Beautiful lace work. What a wonderful tirbute to your mother-in-law.


Thanks so much! She really was a great lady.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I absolutely admire your work! I love lace, too!


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Edie Fink said:


> Stevie-----Do you know where I can get instructions for the Alexander Shawlette? Please reply to Edie from Las Vegas. Thank you.


Edie, the pattern for Alexandra is available on Ravelry.com


----------



## aloham58 (Apr 27, 2012)

that is spectacular!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Lovely shawl Dee. The colour makes it look so graceful. Looking forward to the pattern coming out.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Lovely shawl Dee. The colour makes it look so graceful. Looking forward to the pattern coming out.


Hi Carol. Thanks! This pattern has been out for a while, it may be found here at my Craftsy shop:

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/edwina-shawl/19224


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a shawl I have to make way to pretty. I love your work. Happy knitting Linda


----------

